# Helena Bonham Carter 27x nackt



## dionys58 (13 Sep. 2009)

Helena Bonham Carter (* 26. Mai 1966 in Golders Green, London, England) ist eine britische Schauspielerin. Bonham Carter hatte ihr Filmdebüt in Es geschah am See von K. M. Peyton bevor sie in ihrer ersten Hauptrolle in Lady Jane zu sehen war. Bekanntheit erlangte sie für ihre Rolle als Marla Singer in dem Film Fight Club, sowie für ihre Auftritte in der Oscar-nominierten Film Die Flügel der Taube als Kate Croy und durch die Rolle der Bellatrix Lestrange in Harry Potter und der Orden des Phönix (2007) und Harry Potter und der Halbblutprinz (2009).

1x 1989: Das verflixte erste Mal (Getting it Right)
1x 1993: Dancing Queen
5x 1995: Das Ende aller Träume (Margaret's Museum)
8x 1997: Wings of the Dove – Die Flügel der Taube (The Wings of the Dove)
5x 2001: Novocaine – Zahn um Zahn (Novocaine)
5x 2002: The Heart of Me
1x 2002: Till Human Voices wake us
1x 2005: Conversations with Other Women


----------



## Rolli (13 Sep. 2009)

:thx: dir für die heiße Helena


----------



## General (13 Sep. 2009)

Kommt immer gut








 für deinen post


----------



## Tokko (13 Sep. 2009)

für die Hübsche.


----------

